# Turbo Tax Self-Employed



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone using this for their taxes through Uber's link?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I did it and ended up with a $25 federal refund. No taxes due. Just did the standard mileage deduction and a couple of car expenses.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

yup free through lyft if you are a gold level....


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> Anyone using this for their taxes through Uber's link?


I wouldn't use anything through a luber link. Especially giving out financial info. GL with that


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Homie G said:


> I wouldn't use anything through a luber link. Especially giving out financial info. GL with that


You can't do your taxes without giving out financial information. That's kind of the whole point.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

I like it. I've used Turbotax for years to do my regular taxes, it was nice to have the program straight up import My Lyft and Uber 1099's and info, and my Quickbooks stuff right directly in so I didn't have to go hunt it all down constantly.


----------

